# werewolf theme party



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

How about a wooden pub sign for 'The Slaughtered Lamb'?: http://www.redbubble.com/people/jef...&utm_medium=google_products&utm_source=google


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> How about a wooden pub sign for 'The Slaughtered Lamb'?: http://www.redbubble.com/people/jef...&utm_medium=google_products&utm_source=google


Thanks for the cool idea! I fired it off to Roz and got a pretty hyper response after she did a face palm.  She asked if I can make foam mock up signs for bars and pubs from a bunch of werewolf movies and books. Her list so far is the Slaughtered Lamb [and she said to thank you for that suggestion specifically and for the concept in general], a cafe from American Werewolf in Paris, the werewolf garage from the Harry Dresden book, and the Lunatic cafe from that Laurell Hamilton book. Her boyfriend has been tasked with finding more bars, hotels, pubs, etc for more sign options. We may use one big sign on the fron of the house and then smaller signs or posters in the house as decor--like a wolf version of TGIF's.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

No problem. Glad to help.

Here's another one from 'True Blood': http://trueblood.wikia.com/wiki/Lou_Pine's


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

If you can afford it (because they are expensive) get the werewolves from spirit
The Howler is $129.99
Limb Ripper is $199.99
Spitting Werewolf $199.99


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Tarker Mills is the name of the town where Cycle of the Werewolf was set. Good show!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I appreciate it.

Spookhouse--thanks for the info. Out of her price range but still cool to check out.
Offmymeds--I'm not familiar with Cycle of the Werewolf. TV? cable? film? Please fill me in.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Sorry, Cycle of the Werewolf was the book. the movie is called Silver Bullet, by Stephen King.


----------



## MisteroftheDark (Sep 23, 2012)

If you do a strong drink or shot, maybe label it as "wolfsbane" via the container or otherwise, and tell everyone its going to "burn" going down.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Offmymeds--thanks. Roz thought she had a pretty thorough list of werewolf video and neither of us had heard of a film by that name. Of course neither of us thought to cross reference it with her book list. doh.

Mr of the Dark--good idea. Thanks!


----------

